# über den Äther senden



## giberian

... im Deutschen exisitert die Formulierung "*etwas* *über den Äther senden*" (Botschaften, Nachrichten, etc.), die meines Wissens nach hauptsächlich oder ausschließlich (?) in Bezug auf Radiosendungen benutzt wird.

*Kann man diese Formulierung ins Spanische übertragen?*​Würde man beispielsweise Folgendes verstehen und als stilistisch akzeptabel empfinden?
A partir del año XX, la radio XX comenzó a mandar su programa por el éter.​was meint ihr?


----------



## Steffi

Kannst du vielleicht etw besser erklären was du mit diesem Austruck konkret meinst?

So wortwörtlich wie du es formuliert hast kann du es auf Spanisch nicht sagen.


----------



## giberian

Zum Begriff Äther sagt Wikipedia
Der *Äther* (griech. für _der (blaue) Himmel_) ist eine Substanz, die im ausgehenden 17. Jahrhundert als Medium für die Ausbreitung von Licht postuliert wurde...​El *éter* era una hipotética substancia extremadamente ligera que se creía que ocupaba todos los espacios vacíos como un fluido. El término aparece tanto en la fisica aristotélica como en la antigua teoría electromagnética de finales del siglo XIX.​der Begriff ist in der Physik spätestens seit Einsteins Relativitätstheorie passé, hat sich aber in der Funk- und Nachrichtentechnik z.B. in der genannten Formulierung erhalten...


----------



## Sidjanga

Bueno, en realidad, _über den Äther senden_ no es más que una manera muy literaria o periodística de decir *emitir *o *difundir *un programa de radio (sobre todo) o quizá a veces de televisión, usando ese término anticuado que se usaba para referirse a gases, sobre todo al aire o la atmósfera.
No sé cuándo se habrá acuñado ese término, pero por lo menos para mí, conlleva bastante de la maravilla que suponía entonces para la gente el poder transmitir mensajes por el aire mediante ondas electromagnéticas, de forma aparentemente enigmática y maravillosa, y a través de distancias importantes.

Quizá lo que no pega muy bien en castellano es sobre todo _mandar_, ¿qué tal _emitir/difundir por el éter_? 

Creo que no tiene por qué sonar muy "normal" en castellano, dado que en alemán también es una metáfora y una manera muy descriptiva o incluso poética de expresar _emitir un programa_.

Pero es cierto que es una expresión preciosa, y sería muy lindo que pudiéramos encontrar un equivalente en castellano.


----------



## Steffi

Coincido con Sigianga, es muy poético..pero si ese es el estilo que quieres darle está bien.Desconozco el contexto por lo que me sigue sonando un poco raro..


----------



## Sidjanga

Como acabo de descubrir, éste es el equivalente en Sólo Español. 

Una vez más parece ser cuestión de latitudes y longitudes.


----------



## Steffi

pues sí eso parece..
Yo como sólo soy al 50% alemana y al 50% español no me termina de sonar en ningún idioma


----------

